
DYI weapons of Libyan civil war remind of Mad Max movie - ideamonger
http://matei.org/ithink/2011/06/15/improvised-dyi-weapons-of-libyan-civial-war-turn-the-movie-mad-max-into-reality-video/#.TflgX0TCvYc;hackernews
======
Wingman4l7
Already posted on front page: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2656021>

